

Dev vs. beta vs. cannary Chrome builds? - thatmiddleway

https://twitter.com/#!/thatmiddleway/status/154664983681179648<p>What's the difference between these?
======
paulirish
Canary is built every 60 revisions of Chromium. That comes out to be almost
once a day. It doesn't go through a QA cycle.

Dev Channel runs through QA and ships about once a week.

Beta just gets the stable release before stable does. But it's not coming down
from trunk on a regular basis like the other two.

The other important part is that Canary can run side-by-side with any of the
other stable/beta/dev. So my preferred setup is running Stable and Canary side
by side.

(Disclaimer: I'm on the Chrome team, fwiw)

~~~
thatmiddleway
Great, thanks for the additional info paul.

------
thatmiddleway
[http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel#TOC-
How...](http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel#TOC-How-do-I-
choose-which-channel-to-us) Thanks to @mark_reeder

------
thatmiddleway
Is there a place that has a side by side comparison to look at perhaps?

------
joshvermaire
additional information about differences on the Chrome Release Channels site
would be awesome

------
xgadjitx
YA RLY

